# Upgrade7.2 to 7.3 Howto



## danielmartinj (Aug 23, 2010)

Hello Everyone,

I am trying to upgrade from 7.2-PRERELEASE to 7.3.
I have attempted this:


```
su
freebsd-update upgrade -r 7.3-RELEASE
freebsd-update install
shutdown -r now
su
freebsd-update install
shutdown -r now
```

Then I get


```
Looking up update.FreeBSD.org mirrors... 4 mirrors found.
Fetching public key from update5.FreeBSD.org... failed.
Fetching public key from update3.FreeBSD.org... failed.
Fetching public key from update4.FreeBSD.org... failed.
Fetching public key from update2.FreeBSD.org... failed.
No mirrors remaining, giving up
```

However, I read somewhere that I cannot upgrade from a prelease.  I am pretty confused right now.  Does anyone have any ideas/suggestions.  I would really appreciate it.  Thanks,

martin


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 23, 2010)

Only -RELEASE and -RC can be updated using freebsd-update. Either backup your data and start with a clean -RELEASE installation, or use a source upgrade -> http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/updating-upgrading.html

You can also source-upgrade to 7.3-RELEASE and switch back to using freebsd-update after that.


----------



## danielmartinj (Aug 24, 2010)

OK,
I had a feeling this was the only solution.  Thanks,

Appreciate it.


----------

